# Magazines for Classical Music?



## Rtnrlfy

I'm curious what classical music magazines you read... I of course know of (and regularly read) Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine, but I'm sure others must be out there. In particular, what non-English publications would you recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mandryka

Oxford Early Music Magazine


----------



## senza sordino

I occasionally read 1) Strad and 2) Strings. Both magazines are for string players but I think a non string player who enjoys string music will get something from these two magazines. Strad is an import from the UK, and Strings is American. Strad will review concerts and albums of string music: Violin, Viola and Cello Concerti, String Quartets etc. And Strad has a how to play section. Interviews and profiles in both. And Strad has a section for luthiers too.


----------



## jimsumner

Fanfare is an American classical magazine. Comes out six times a year. Each issue is like a book. If I could only read one, this would be it.

If you subscribe you can access on line every single review they've ever published at no additional expense. An incredible resource.


----------



## Rogerx

Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine in English and the Diapason ( France), I use to have a German magazine but that was to pompous for my taste.


----------



## Josquin13

I don't read the classical rags anymore. These days I've been getting all of my info about new recordings, etc., off the internet, from the following sources:

Talk Classical, of course.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/classrev.htm
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical
https://www.europadisc.co.uk/
http://www.biberfan.org/reviews/
http://sidsclassicalreviews.blogspot.com/2017/
http://earlymusicreview.com/
http://www.classicalacarte.net/index.htm#NOUVEAUT%C9S%20DISCOGRAPHIQUES
https://www.hraudio.net/home.php
http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews.html
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/remarks.html

Plus, Presto Classical regularly provides summaries of both Gramophone & BBC magazines' monthly plaudits and year end awards, and it's free information, so there's less clutter around my house (and more room for CDs & books). In the past I've found it hard to throw the classical rags out into the recycle bin, so they pile up.

I would definitely still subscribe to IRR though, or International Record Review, but sadly they are no longer. They were the best of the British classical magazines, IMO, as they weren't trying to please the record industry by often pumping 'middle of the road' recordings and artists year in, year out.

But I am thinking of subscribing again. I miss getting classical magazines in the post mixed in with the endless junk mail. Here are the magazines that I'll be considering, in the order of what interests me most nowadays (& an asterisk indicates the magazines that I'll definitely be subscribing to, in the future):

*Oxford (University) Early Music Magazine
*Early Music America, or EMA
*International Piano
Finnish Music Quarterly
BBC Magazine
Fanfare
American Record Review
Gramophone


----------



## haydnguy

jimsumner said:


> Fanfare is an American classical magazine. Comes out six times a year. Each issue is like a book. If I could only read one, this would be it.
> 
> If you subscribe you can access on line every single review they've ever published at no additional expense. An incredible resource.


I like it to. One thing about Fanfare is that they will tell you when they are not fond of a CD.


----------



## Emperor of the North

Here in the US, I read Fanfare and Gramophone. I used to subscribe to BBC and may again someday but chose not to renew the American Record Guide as I found it a bit political and an obvious disdain for "HIP" performances which doesn't bode well for getting a fair review. If you don't like hip hop or heavy metal, you shouldn't be the person reviewing it. Likewise, "HIP" discs are offered to the public and if the reviewer(s) have a dislike for that type of performance then they shouldn't be giving reviews for/to those who might enjoy them. Editor, Don Vroon, could be amusing at times but his Word Police and other gripes about modern society belong in a journal for grouchy old men who commiserate about the good old days but not in a journal dedicated to the review and critique of classical music cds, performers, and performances.


----------



## Merl

I don't subscribe to any classical mags as their (sometimes bought, sometimes narcissistic) biases annoy me. Some hate HIP, some are heavily nationalistic, some won't hear a bad word against certain conductors or ensembles, some live in the 1950s, etc. My days of listening to any of the media's recommendations are long gone. After working in the music industry for years and having a mate who runs a music promotions company I know some of the skullduggery that goes on in the review business. My advice is ignore them and listen for yourself.


----------



## Rogerx

Emperor of the North said:


> Here in the US, I read Fanfare and Gramophone. I used to subscribe to BBC and may again someday but chose not to renew the American Record Guide as I found it a bit political and an obvious disdain for "HIP" performances which doesn't bode well for getting a fair review. If you don't like hip hop or heavy metal, you shouldn't be the person reviewing it. Likewise, "HIP" discs are offered to the public and if the reviewer(s) have a dislike for that type of performance then they shouldn't be giving reviews for/to those who might enjoy them. Editor, Don Vroon, could be amusing at times but his Word Police and other gripes about modern society belong in a journal for grouchy old men who commiserate about the good old days but not in a journal dedicated to the review and critique of classical music cds, performers, and performances.


Great first post, welcome to Talk Classical .


----------



## prlj

Emperor of the North said:


> ...the American Record Guide as I found it a bit political ... Editor, Don Vroon, could be amusing at times but his Word Police and other gripes about modern society belong in a journal for grouchy old men who commiserate about the good old days but not in a journal dedicated to the review and critique of classical music cds, performers, and performances.


Thank you for saying this. I just returned to ARG after many years away from it, and the last few issues have been over the top with a right-wing political slant, and I'm canceling my subscription as a result.


----------



## Malx

Having been on this forum for over 5 years now, there are a number of posters whose likes and dislikes I trust more than magazine reviewers. I appreciate that it takes time to establish that you agree with the majority of their tastes but once that belief has been built up you/I can use my own ears to check with a streaming provider before deciding to part with hard earned cash.
All of the above really suggests that magazine reviews are all but redundant these days - but as to which provides the best articles and interviews I can offer no recommendation as I rarely buy or read any these days.


----------



## Montarsolo

In the Netherlands we have Luister (translation: Listen). Founded in the early 1950s and still exists.

I have vintages from the 50's and 60's at home. Fascinating to read, absolutely fascinating! Discussion about the usefulness and necessity of the new stereo phenomenon. And reviews of legendary recordings. One after another legendary recording came out. With a time machine you go back in time in which Klemperer was fully active, Shostakovich composed extensively and a large article is devoted to Stravinsky's 80th birthday.

The only active artist I came across in the magazine is Ashkenazy. A well-known employee from Luister (from the 1950s) passed away this year at the age of 90. Fascinating what developments that man has seen in the classical recording industry.


----------



## Wigmar

Rtnrlfy said:


> I'm curious what classical music magazines you read... I of course know of (and regularly read) Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine, but I'm sure others must be out there. In particular, what non-English publications would you recommend? Thanks in advance!


I do not read any music magazine, instead I listen to recordings or recording samples before an eventual purchase. To me, this was fruitful prior to decide on which string quartet ensemble to choose regarding a complete set of Haydn's string quartets. 
Moreover, I have disagreed with thoughts about certain interpreters put on paper in a music magazine. So I am perfectly well without them


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I read them, but for interest rather than research. Other people's views interest me, including (perhaps especially?) those with which I don't agree, but I would never sub-contract making my personal choices to anyone else.


----------



## geralmar

Stereophile-- a U.S. audiophile equipment magazine-- includes three or four classical CD/L.P. reviews in the back pages of each issue. The two classical music critics seem very knowledgeable. Also, equipment reviews often identify the best sounding clasical recordings. I subscribe to read about audio equipment far above my retirement pay (e.g., $329,000 for a speaker pair); the music reviews are a bonus.


----------

